# Suicide bomber killed by spam text message



## LizardKing (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.leaderpost.com/news/Text+message+blows+suicide+bomber+accident/4172966/story.html
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/...s-up-by-accident/8015?tag=mantle_skin;content



> Islamist terrorists in Russia often use mobile phones as detonators. The bomber's handler, who is usually watching their charge, sends the bomber a text message in order to set off his or her explosive belt at the moment when it is thought they can inflict maximum casualties.
> 
> *Security sources believe a message from her mobile phone operator wishing her a happy new year received just hours before the planned attack triggered her suicide belt*, killing her at a safe house.



Fucking fantastic


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2011)

Loltacular, and this is why you don't use things you see in a cliche movie for bombings.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 28, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Loltacular, and this is why you don't use things you see in a cliche movie for bombings.



This is really funny, but this type of bombing is very, very common. I can guarantee it was NOT inspired by movies, but the other way around.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> http://www.leaderpost.com/news/Text+message+blows+suicide+bomber+accident/4172966/story.html
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/...s-up-by-accident/8015?tag=mantle_skin;content
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is the best thing I've ever read here.


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 28, 2011)

This made my day. To awesome.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jan 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> http://www.leaderpost.com/news/Text+message+blows+suicide+bomber+accident/4172966/story.html
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/...s-up-by-accident/8015?tag=mantle_skin;content
> 
> 
> ...



I must agree with ~secret~. Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 28, 2011)

It's too bad she can't realise how hard she failed, just for a little while at least.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 28, 2011)

The one thing spam is good for.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 28, 2011)

This is the greatest thing I have read all day.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 28, 2011)

This just in, governments of the world endorse spam-texts as a form of anti-terrorism.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 28, 2011)

Despite how horrible it WOULD have been, this is, indeed, a fat fucking fail.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 28, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!! *fireworks*


----------



## Icky (Jan 28, 2011)

So wait

Why wouldn't the bomber just have a detonator, instead of having someone else pull the trigger?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 28, 2011)

Icky said:


> So wait
> 
> Why wouldn't the bomber just have a detonator, instead of having someone else pull the trigger?


 
Afraid they'll probably chicken out last minute.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, I like to start new years with a bang, too.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 28, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> Yeah, I like to start new years with a bang, too.


 
I laughed so fucking hard.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 28, 2011)

Icky said:


> So wait
> 
> Why wouldn't the bomber just have a detonator, instead of having someone else pull the trigger?


Who knows? 

Isn't killing yourself the whole point after all?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 28, 2011)

Is it bad this made my day?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Is it bad this made my day?


 Nope, it made a lot of peoples' days.

HEY MAN, I'M GONNA GO KILL MYSELF! DON'T TEXT ME!

NO PROBLEM-- OH SHIT, I FORGOT TO TELL HER SOMETHING! *texts*

*BOOM.*


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> Yeah, I like to start new years with a bang, too.


 I'm already having a blast.


----------



## Icky (Jan 28, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> Who knows?
> 
> Isn't killing yourself the whole point after all?


 
uh

no

the point is killing other people


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 28, 2011)

Icky said:


> uh
> 
> no
> 
> the point is killing other people


 Suicide bombing is stupid, cause in the long run it doesn't accomplish anything in the wide scale.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 28, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Suicide bombing is stupid, cause in the long run it doesn't accomplish anything in the wide scale.


 
Tell that to them.... oh wait. Never mind.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 28, 2011)

Icky said:


> uh
> 
> no
> 
> the point is killing other people


 
I thought the point was getting 72 virgins. :V


----------



## Icky (Jan 28, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Suicide bombing is stupid, cause *in the long run *it doesn't accomplish anything *in the wide scale.*


 
Redundancy and confusion don't accomplish much either


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 29, 2011)

Icky said:


> So wait
> 
> Why wouldn't the bomber just have a detonator, instead of having someone else pull the trigger?


 
Because, theoretically, that someone else is in a better position to know when to set it off and when it can be done without alerting the target.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 29, 2011)

Fucking awesome.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 29, 2011)

Spam can save lives? That's kinda scary...


----------



## Lobar (Jan 29, 2011)

_Fucking_

*awesome*


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 29, 2011)

LoL. 



Gaz said:


> I thought the point was getting 72 virgins. :V


They can't get their virgins... Suicide = No parole from hell.


----------



## Vriska (Jan 29, 2011)

I lol'd so hard I almost died.

This is fucking epic.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 29, 2011)

Spamcannon.


----------

